# Walmart bargin lures..



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

So thought id share this today i came across a whole end cap full of boxes of lures all $1.50.. usually these bargin lures consist of names i never heard but to my surprise they had loads of rebels, lazy ikes, heddon and the arboqast hula poppers along with a few salted yum soft baits .. Bellow is a few i picked up. They had a lot of these in different color patterns plus different styles ..i always like cheap tackle so figured id share for all u other bargain shoppers 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow! Looks like I'm heading for the local Wally World and see if they have the same thing! Thanks.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

The Walmart here in North Olmsted had the same


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

walmart in mansfeild has about the same stuff also. they also had some rods and reels at a discount a bunch of line and a wole buncha vicious terminal tackle. still some line on sale. i got a spool of spiderwire stealth braid for 9 bux think its now down to 7 but most of whats left is 65lb. had some trilene mono and 100% flouro of diff test also


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I got a rod here in Columbus for $20.00 that sold for $89.00. I'm sure who ever marked it down marked the wrong one, OH WELL
I'll have to check the store tomorrow for the lures for sure.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

dstiner86 said:


> So thought id share this today i came across a whole end cap full of boxes of lures all $1.50.. usually these bargin lures consist of names i never heard but to my surprise they had loads of rebels, lazy ikes, heddon and the arboqast hula poppers along with a few salted yum soft baits .. Bellow is a few i picked up. They had a lot of these in different color patterns plus different styles ..i always like cheap tackle so figured id share for all u other bargain shoppers
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


you stole my thunder lol!:G


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

MSorry tad guess u just got to quicker next time .. 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

coshocton walmart has them too. picked up a couple of hula poppers for my son to help fill out his bag. didn't browse real long so i might go back and see if they have anything i need


----------



## casey_ (Jan 23, 2012)

walmart at gender rd and 33 in canal winchester also had them . They also had some cotton cordell baits at this one along with the ones listed above.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Tis the season, at Walmart...to dump last year's models of lures and sell this year's models of lures. Apparently, last year's lures don't catch fish as well as the newer ones coming out, so they dump them onto us poor unsuspecting customers. 

Something to look for at Walmart:
I've noticed that in the crankbait section of MOST (not all) Walmarts, they'll have a price tag that says "$1.00". It's not colored different, it's not in a special section and it's the same ole yellow and white price tag. I've seen some $5 to $7 Rapala lures in this price range.

I asked about the "special" pricing and they told me that if a particular lure isn't moving, it can get marked waaay down to sell.

Bowhunter57


----------



## ratherBfishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah the walmart on elm road warren does that too. I got a few great deals on some hot n tots, and jointed raps. also some good prices on cat hooks too . ..so far though dicks sporting goods in niles has had the best deals so far! Some items i picked up were almost 3 dollars more at gander mountain i couldnt believe it!! Also i hear ollies bargain outlet has some crazy deals on rods and reels but that doesnt last too long


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I just found the same deal at the Walmart near my work. I picked up a couple Zara puppies, yum money toads and shakalicious worms. All that for under $7. Can't beat it!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

the ones around here had rattle baits that are worth 3- tines as much. cheap way to fill your tackle box with the essentials.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Me and some of the guys where I do my Wiper fishing have used the cheap little stickbaits in the box on the floor for a few years now and had very good results. We carolina rig them and lose quite a few so the "bargain box" lures takes a little sting out of the cost. You don't want to lose 4 or 5 Rapalas a trip.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

some of those renegade lures wallie sold back in the day were pretty good for a $1.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

smallieguy said:


> some of those renegade lures wallie sold back in the day were pretty good for a $1.



i just cleared out a bunch of old tackle and found bag after bag of those renegade soft plastics. i'd have to have had em' since the late 90's. as teenager those were about all i could afford. we killed smallies and rock bass on em'. the worms kinda smelled like blue berries.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

I picked up a bunch of Mepps spinners at meijers on the clearance rack a few wks ago. Trout slayers 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

